# aldi spoke reflectors



## roadrash (19 Oct 2014)

Im looking to buy some , if anyone has any that they bought and havent used / dont want/ want to sell ,


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2014)

roadrash said:


> Im looking to buy some , if anyone has any that they bought and havent used / dont want/ want to sell ,



@roadrash i have some left over by no means a full packet but if you private message me i will sort them out and pop them in the post if any good


----------



## roadrash (19 Oct 2014)

pm incoming


----------



## TissoT (19 Oct 2014)

Those wiganers ....


----------



## Katherine (19 Oct 2014)

There were plenty left in the Walkden branch last week. I could probably go back for a look on Wednesday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2014)

I know it's sorted now, but you can also buy them from Halfords - http://www.halfords.com/cycling/accessories/lights-reflectors/3m-reflective-spokes-36-pack


----------



## roadrash (19 Oct 2014)

tissot said:


> Those wiganers ....



being one youself ,you would know



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know it's sorted now, but you can also buy them from Halfords - http://www.halfords.com/cycling/accessories/lights-reflectors/3m-reflective-spokes-36-pack



never thought of halfords 
thank you


----------

